# NEW hoyt excel! AND DISAPPOINTING!!



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

reasons for being unsatisfied: 

1. Limbs wont fit
2. Limbs wont fit 
3. Limbs wont fit!!! 

I just got a excel 21" with tradtech black max limbs and they wont fit!! ????? Help!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Man that sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

Why won't they fit? I just put together the same setup 2 days ago and they snapped right together.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

The limb bushing into the riser dovetail or the limb slot around the attachment/weight adjustment bolt?


----------



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

thats strange what is not fitting about the limb?


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have this combo and it works great - did you take the thick "stickers" (with limb info) off the limbs ???


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

no everything is how i got it. i called lancaster and they told me to unscrew the bolt 1 full turn and beat it with a hammer?!?! how crazy!! but i did it and busted a nice shiner on my hand. its as simple as the limb wont go into the limb pockets.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scotty - 

Ah, slow down. A tight limb bot is pretty standard when trying to fit Korean limbs on a Hoyt riser. Take some string wax (or soft candle wax, if you don't have string wax) and rub it into the "U" slot on each limb butt. Snap the limbs together, It's that simple.

If it still doesn't fit, the "U" grove s too small and you have to send the limbs back. Do NOT try to sand out the "U" groove, even if LAS tells you to (they shouldn't).

Viper1 out.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty and Viper -

The Black Max limbs have a thick "sticker" (for lack of another word) covering the limb butt that makes the limbs too thick to fit onto the riser.
Peal them off, and they fit with no problem!
No hammer or wax needed!


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok well to confirm what lancaster said i called three rivers and they said the same thing. they said instead of hitting it with a hammer to "put it in a press" then hit it with a hammer. ill send you a video i have on my phone to whoever wants to see it.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Bummer....I just put a set of Black Max limbs on a Pinnacle II riser with no problems...but as I said on a different thread, just because a set of limbs or a riser is marked "ILF" doesn't always mean they are interchangeable.....


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Hummm, my TT Blackmaxes fit right into my Excel no problem. I'd send them back.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

this sucks...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

scotty - 

Try the wax, you're not the first one to have the problem and won't be the last.

Sorry to have to add this, but the Excel limb bolts have a collar to stop then from going to deep into the riser, make sure the limb butts are fitting between the collar and bolt head.

One other thing, again apologies for having to add this but we can't see you from here: if there are plastic dove tail covers on the dove tails, they have to come off. I've seen people try to assemble the bow with them on - hey it happens. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## IceClimber (Dec 31, 2010)

Loosen up the screw in the back of the dovetail bushing (careful, small spring.) There should be enough play to allow the limb to slide on. Then snug the screw back down once the limbs lock in.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

Viper1 said:


> scotty -
> 
> Try the wax, you're not the first one to have the problem and won't be the last.
> 
> ...



the wax isnt what i need. its nothing to do with where the U slides on to that plastic thing.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

IceClimber said:


> Loosen up the screw in the back of the dovetail bushing (careful, small spring.) There should be enough play to allow the limb to slide on. Then snug the screw back down once the limbs lock in.


i tried that without success. this i wat needs to happen thought. i need to some how make the dovetail bushing come out more.


----------



## IceClimber (Dec 31, 2010)

Unscrew it all the way, pull out the spring and pin, and slowly work it until she loosens up. I know mine were the same way.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

IceClimber said:


> Unscrew it all the way, pull out the spring and pin, and slowly work it until she loosens up. I know mine were the same way.


sounds like something my pro shop should do. lol unless you honestly think someone who knows nothing about recurves can do it with out messing something up?


----------



## IceClimber (Dec 31, 2010)

What's your email? I'll take a few pics and walk you through it. It's fairly easy.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

send me the video [email protected]


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

k one min


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

let me know if you got that. i sent it though my phone. i might have to send it though email. ill probably do that anyway


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I will say this one last time -

I recently bought the Black Max limbs.
They wouldn't fit into my Excel riser.
They have a clear plastic tab stuck onto the end of the limbs (butt), with SAMICK TRADTECH BLACKMAX, size and weight of limbs, and a bar code.

There is a U at the top for the tiller bolt, and a hole near the bottom of the tab where the detent button pokes through .

The tab is about 3 1/8 inch long and 1 3/8" wide at the bottom (near the detent hole), and about an inch wide at the top.
They are also thick enough to cause the problem.(1/16 " or so).

REMOVE THE TABS FROM THE LIMBS !!!

You should be able to peel them off by hand.

Then the limbs fit into the riser with no problem!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Best thing is listen to those who own that set up.. remove sticker ,, wax limbs and post pics seems everybody is all over the place on this.. pics are worth 2 thousand words..


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'd check to see if you'll be voiding any warranty by removing the pad. Unless you are stuck on a metal riser, I'd go with one of the wood risers TT offers--the limbs fit those just fine, without any hoops to jump through.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

LBR said:


> I'd check to see if you'll be voiding any warranty by removing the pad. Unless you are stuck on a metal riser, I'd go with one of the wood risers TT offers--the limbs fit those just fine, without any hoops to jump through.


As opposed to hitting them with a hammer ??!!?? (What idiot at Lancaster said THAT ???)

Actually, I doubt that with the stick-on tabs that the limbs would fit on ANY riser. The tabs might be some sort of limb butt protection thing that should have been removed prior to sale (??) and not a needed part of the limb. They are only on that one side, and do not surround the limb.

Take the tab/stickers off, or send the limbs back to Lancaster and get some Hoyt limbs.

But my Black Max limbs work just great !!!!

They outshot my Excel limbs the other night !!!


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the same setup, mine were tight but they did snap right in. After the first session with the bow they were no longer tight. Have you tried this? It's possible the spring pin on the limb portion of the dove tail needs to be pushed in with a fingernail while you slide it into the riser. If it's sticking out just a bit to much the flat portion of that pin will stop you dead.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

With the sticker-tab on the limb, you will NOT be able to seat the limb - the tab is too thick to allow the detent button to go into the slot. At the time I had the problem, I tried what Eldermike is suggesting, but no-go. 

After removing the tab, they click right in !

I just got my limbs a month or so ago - did you (Eldermike) have this tab on your bow whenever you got yours? 
Maybe it is a new thing ....


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I just took a set of Black Max limbs and a Pinnacle II riser out of the box today. The limbs have the plastic/rubber tabs on the butts, and they fit just fine--no removing anything, no wax, no hoops period. I've owned the Galaxy, Onyx, and another Pinnacle riser and put Black Max limbs on those also, not quite a year ago--picked them up at the IBO Trad Worlds. Another set of Black Max limbs went on a Galaxy riser a month or two ago. They all fit just fine, with the tabs in place.

Take the tabs off, they may not fit another riser properly, and/or may void the warranty.

May I ask why you want this particular set-up? Sounds like a pain in the butt to me. The Pinnacle II riser (19") and long limbs makes a dandy 64" recurve that handles at least a 31" draw nicely--and no hoops to jump through. Great for 3-D, not too long to hunt with either.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Were those BM glass/wood limbs or carbon/wood limbs you were looking at?
(Mine are the wood/glass).

Anyhoo, my Black Max limbs now fit into the riser just fine - just as good as my Hoyt Excel limbs.

And shoot better!

And that's all I have to say about this!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

All 5 sets of limbs were/are wood/glass.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

IAIS604 said:


> With the sticker-tab on the limb, you will NOT be able to seat the limb - the tab is too thick to allow the detent button to go into the slot. At the time I had the problem, I tried what Eldermike is suggesting, but no-go.
> 
> After removing the tab, they click right in !
> 
> ...


lancaster told me it would be a good idea to keep this on because it protects both your riser and your limbs from wear. ill call again but their response will be the same.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Peel the darn plastic pad off and put the limbs in your riser and start shooting! BlackMax limbs are marketed as a hunting limb and the pad serves only for vibration/noise reduction. The pad makes the limb too thick to fit under the Hoyt limb bolt and/or will foul the ILF dovetail bushing.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I use these limbs on a Morrison ILF riser with the pad, No Issues. Is the bolt on the Excel riser bottomed out ? you may need to adjust that.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are some picture of my 3 month old 21" Excel / Trad Tech Black Max riser to limb attachement details. I'm not seeing a seperate plastic pad on mine and did not remove one when I first assembled it. It took me a couple minutes understand that the center protrusion of the ILF bushing was spring loaded and it needed to be compressed slightly for assembly. Otherwise it all feel together very quickly and I was shooting in minutes.

Hope this does not complicate the conversation.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

*Limb Bolt*

The Excel limb bolt is not the same as on your Morrison. It has a slot for the limb butt to fit in, similar to this Pinnacle (wood) limb bolt. Sometimes that clear pad will not allow the butt to fit between the lips, and sometimes the pad will foul the bushing. So... peel the darn thing off and throw it away.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Guys, guys, guys...

First of all, Jim Casto is correct. The thin clear pad is only there to eliminate noise/vibration in hunting situations. The pads are made by Lancaster and attached after they receive the limbs from Samick (the makers of Black Max limbs). I have a Hoyt Excel and the BM limbs work just fine on it without the plastic pad. It will NOT void any warranty to shoot without it, nor will it create any additional wear to the limb butt or riser. No other ILF limbs that I know of, other than TradTech limbs come with that plastic pad, it is vibration/noise reduction thing only.

Now, if you want to use the pad, you can do what Lancaster suggested. But, there seems to be some confusion as to what bolt needs to be loosened. It is NOT the bolt in the riser. It is the small bolt in the LIMB that holds the ILF bushing together. *IceClimber* is correct. By loosening this bolt one turn and then tapping it, you are actually extending the length of the bushing (that goes through the limb) by about 1/32", allowing for the thickness of the silencer pad. 

KPC


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I see jsc-bowhunter beat me too it. :smile: His picture clearly shows the limited space in the bolt, and shows how little space there is between the rocker and bushing. The vinyl pad will not work with some risers with very tight tolerances.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

ha. i took the protectors off like you said to and now the limbs fit but the specs came off with the protectors.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks guys. i feel stupid for not listening to you sooner.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

scottydude003 said:


> ha. i took the protectors off like you said to and now the limbs fit but the specs came off with the protectors.


Yep, that's going to happen. I wish they'd just quit putting those things on the limbs. :^) Enjoy shooting your new bow.


----------



## scottydude003 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Yep, that's going to happen. I wish they'd just quit putting those things on the limbs. :^) Enjoy shooting your new bow.


Ya sorry bro. just didnt look like they were supposed to come off and thats not what lancaster said to do. ill listen to the "real pros" on here next time.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

We are all glad to help...enjoy your new bow!


----------



## lazy ike (Oct 19, 2009)

I peeled off the clear pads( one set of limbs was too tight, the other same model limbs were not) I went to home depot and bought the package of various size stick-on felt pads. They were the thinest I could find and I put two of them on each limb on either side of the U notch. I don't think they are really necessary but made me feel a bit better. This set of limbs was just way too tight with the clear pads. BTW they fit the Pinnacle II riser with plenty of room with the clear pads on. Hoyt's tolerances are just a bit tighter in that area of the bow.


Ike


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

scottydude003 said:


> ha. i took the protectors off like you said to and now the limbs fit but the specs came off with the protectors.


TOLD you so !

Glad you're all fixed - it is a sweet bow, enjoy !!!


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

I have seen this issue before. It is caused by the ILF button being to far into the limb. The easy solution is to back off the ILF screw and tap or press the screw down.This pushes the ILF button further out and lets the limb fit in. 
After you determine the right length so the limbs fit in take the screw out, add a drop of glue or locktite to the thread and put it back in , just slightly snug.
Often the problem is caused by the owner tightening the ILF detent screw, thinking it is not tight enough. When this happens he draws the ILF button to far up into the limb.
Another source of trouble can be with the slot in the limb being to tight. As Viper stated a bit of string wax on the edge of the slot fixes this . 
To see what is the problem turn the limb sideways and try to fit the ILF button into the dovetail, if the riser has no sides or pockets for the limbs. Also try to fit the limb slot onto the limb bolt without using the ILF button. Now you know where the problem actualy is.
Both fixes are quick, simple and should not be a concern or take more than 5 minutes.
..


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

scottydude003 said:


> Ya sorry bro. just didnt look like they were supposed to come off and thats not what lancaster said to do. ill listen to the "real pros" on here next time.


Actually, the folks at Lancaster ARE the *"real pros."* Sometimes you just need to talk to someone other than the order takers. Lancaster sells tens of thousands of different products and each customer service rep can't be an expert on every one. If you want to know anything about the traditional end of the business, talk to John Wert. He knows it like the back of his hand...and he's still young enough to remember it all.



KPC


----------

